# استفسار



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (21 أبريل 2015)

اية فايدة الخط ال 5. بوصة الواصل بين طرد طلمبات الحريق ولوحة الكنترول الخاصة بالمضخة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ozy (21 أبريل 2015)

Pressure Actuated Controller Pressure Sensing Lines
NFPA 20 - 4.30


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (22 أبريل 2015)

ممكن شرح فايدة الخط دة يا هندسة مع ارفاق الجزئية دية من الكود؟


----------



## mohamed mech (23 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الخط الواصل بين طلمبات الحريق و لوحات التحكم هو خط لقياس ضغط المياه عند مخرج الطلمبات و الذى على اساسه يتم تحديد اولوية تشغيل طلمبة الجوكى او الكهرباء ام طلمبة الديزل
اى ان اختيار الطلمبة التى سوف تعمل يكون بناء على قراءة الضغط بوسطة هذا الخط


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

شاكر لحضرتك بشمهندس محمد عندى استفسار تانى فى طلمبات تغذية المياة للعمارات السكنية بيبقى فوق الطلمبة تانك دة فايدتة اية؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (28 أبريل 2015)

؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 مايو 2015)

فائدة تقليل عدد مرات تشغيل المضخه, عن طريق تغذية الشبكه بدلا من المضخه في التصرفات القليله


----------

